# Range Finders



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

My old range finder took a dump. Can any of you guy suggest a good value. Looking at the Leupold RX-600 now but it's been some time since I've looked down someone elses.

CC


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Take your time unless you need one asap. Personally I have seen some cheaper ones that seem to work better. Just my $ .02 worth.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bushnell has a variety of good quality RF at different price ranges. I have a Bushnell I have used for several years and have no complaints. JMO


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I found the Leupold for $199 at Bass Pro. I might go that route. I'm just looking for one that can take the rain and cold and just a good all around beating. I'm rough on stuff.

CC


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Bushnell has a variety of good quality RF at different price ranges. I have a Bushnell I have used for several years and have no complaints. JMO


I BTW have a bushnell also an older one perhaps 15 years old. It still works well just has at times difficulty locking onto a target. Mostly at greater ranges say...200 yards. but having paid I think 75.00 for it I am happy.

I do have to say...when put up against a more expensive and better one you will noticed they lock on better and faster.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> Thanks guys. I found the Leupold for $199 at Bass Pro. I might go that route. I'm just looking for one that can take the rain and cold and just a good all around beating. I'm rough on stuff.
> 
> CC


I too am a bit rough on things too...mine has been left out in the boat while hunting, wet, muddy, floated down a river, dropped out of my tree stand, banged around, etc...and it keeps on ticking. I also use for my buissness for fast messurements. Good luck


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

On a call said:


> I too am a bit rough on things too...mine has been left out in the boat while hunting, wet, muddy, floated down a river, dropped out of my tree stand, banged around, etc...and it keeps on ticking. I also use for my buissness for fast messurements. Good luck


Thank you sir. I'm still comparing but I might pull the trigger on this one tomorrow. I don't see me taking any shots past 600 yards anyway. Not in the field that is. Then I'll have to sew a special pouch for it too. Working on a shotgun/rifle scabbard today, one that you can attach some pouches to.

CC


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> Thank you sir. I'm still comparing but I might pull the trigger on this one tomorrow. I don't see me taking any shots past 600 yards anyway. Not in the field that is. Then I'll have to sew a special pouch for it too. Working on a shotgun/rifle scabbard today, one that you can attach some pouches to.
> 
> CC


Good luck with that. Let us know how it works out !


----------

